

Best Paul Graham Essays - a listiki - gtzi
http://listiki.com/best-paul-graham-essays

======
shasta
From the essay on determination:

> We can imagine will and discipline as two fingers squeezing a slippery melon
> seed. The harder they squeeze, the further the seed flies, but they must
> both squeeze equally or the seed spins off sideways.

I question the physics behind this metaphor

------
d2viant
It would really be helpful if each item had a link to the actual article.

------
exit
so the items aren't hyper links and when i try to select the text to google
it, it actually drags around like an icon...

~~~
gtzi
fixed that, thnx

------
tomhoward
I've been thinking for a while a crowd-ranked list like this is needed. Great
to see it happen.

The product looks cool, except the Twitter/Facebook auth is also not working
for me so I can't add anything.

------
ryanjmo
Here is my version: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1529790>

Honestly, I think it works better.

~~~
swolchok
Especially for karma-whoring. Bit tacky.

~~~
ryanjmo
Believe it or not, Karma on this site is not that important to me. I care more
about exchanging ideas and thoughts with fellow people doing start-ups. Please
answer me this, why would you think that was my main intention?

The point of my post was this, what this site was trying to accomplish can be
accomplished better using already available tools. Pre-populating the post
with my favorites was a necessary part of that.

Can you explain to me how I could set this up without 'whoring-karma'?

~~~
swolchok
Use one of the many other ways of conducting a poll on the Internet that isn't
tied to your social networking karma.

~~~
ryanjmo
So, I am suppose to go out of my way to make sure what I am doing isn't linked
to my karma. Not likely.

In my opinion karma is suppose to be a by-product of our actions on a site;
they are not suppose to dictate them.

------
umjames
It looks like Listiki isn't picking up my Twitter OAuth. After I authorize
Listiki, nothing happens. Are they forgetting to get an OAuth access token
when their callback URL is triggered?

I really wanted to add my favorite PG essay: "What Business Can Learn from
Open-Source" to that list. Oh well.

------
kloncks
I absolutely love your Logo. What font is that?

~~~
chaosmachine
It's probably hand-drawn, not a font.

------
middus
SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
'/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (11)

------
chadmalik
This comment is listiki-related but I notice they don't have an auth system
and insist you log on using facebook or twitter! Not sure I agree with that.
Anyway, the site looks cool.

------
gmosx
looks cool...

